# My first post/inquiry



## D Myrone (Jan 10, 2016)

Dear All,

Happy jo join this respectable forum, my first post then. While watching an Henrik Ibsen
drama, I encountered an unknown orchestral work which is totally unknown to me.
It runs in the first minute or so. All my acquaintances couldnt answer me which work is it.
Maybe someone can help me, here is the link:






Many thanks in advance,

Dee Myrone


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It is the epic, slow movement of Bruckner´s 8th Symphony (sometimes played as the 2nd, sometimes the 3rd movement)

A very slow version:


----------



## D Myrone (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks Joen and kind regards, Dee Myrone


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> It is the epic, slow movement of Bruckner´s 8th Symphony (sometimes played as the 2nd, sometimes the 3rd movement)
> 
> A very slow version:


I'm not aware that the Adagio of the Eighth has ever been placed second. It would make nonsense of the transition he writes at the beginning of the finale, for one thing.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Yo, I agree with the above (*Mahlerian*) -- that this music is not played second. I am unaware of such an occurrence.

But beyond that:

If you are listening to this stuff, and you enjoy it: I hope you stick around. *DIVE IN*

Listen to the full work (Symphony No. 8 Anton Bruckner). You will not be disapointed. Maybe unsatisfied. But not disappointed. And your being here relays your obvious conclusion.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A list of major recordings does indeed show the Adagio as the 3rd

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/8._Sinfonie_(Bruckner)

Either the recording I seem to remember is too obscure, or I´m mistaking information concerning one of the other symphonies; there is at least one of them, where the placement of the 2nd and 3rd has sometimes been a matter of debate.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bruckner himself put the adagio before the scherzo originally - but changed that during the orchestration phase (link).


----------

